# bga?



## redturk (Apr 17, 2006)

I use kno3 and k2so4 from greg watson. I change water weekly. I have ah hobbist lights 110 watts for a 55 gallon tank. I have green algae on my glass and brownish algae on my plants. I have attached a photo. I have light on for 10 hrs 
help
art.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

redturk said:


> I use kno3 and k2so4 from greg watson. I change water weekly. I have ah hobbist lights 110 watts for a 55 gallon tank. I have green algae on my glass and brownish algae on my plants. I have attached a photo. I have light on for 10 hrs
> help
> art.


Few questions:

Are you running co2?
Are you dosing Po4?
How long has the tank been setup?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It isn't blue green algae either. It could be black brush algae mixed with something else.


----------



## redturk (Apr 17, 2006)

I am not dosing P04 and at one time had a diy CO2 into my Hot magnum. tank is over 1 yr old. It also sits next to a southern window.
Art


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Algae grows when plants don't grow well. Growing plants need NPK, traces and a carbon source, plus adequate light. Provide all of that, keep the filter clean, keep the water circulation going, and algae should not be a problem. But, neglect any of that and algae likely will be a problem.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

is nitrogen = kno3?and phosphate = PO4?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

KNO3 is potassium nitrate, giving both nitrogen and potassium to the plants. KH2PO4 is mono potassium phosphate, giving both potassium and phorphorous to the plants. The two together provide all of the NPK needed when average tap water is used in an aquarium.


----------

